# The Decorah, Iowa eaglets hatched



## Cheryl J (Apr 3, 2015)

It's so amazing to watch these magnificent birds share parenting, housekeeping, and grocery shopping!  Kind of hard to believe a couple of weeks ago, the nest was buried in snow - all that could be seen was part of the eagle sitting on the eggs.  The babies are so cute! 

Ususally you have to wait for a short ad to play before the eagle cam starts, but here it is if anyone is interested.  

WATCH: Decorah Eagles’ Nest Cam | whotv.com


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 3, 2015)

It is fascinating, isn't it Cheryl.  Thanks for the link!  Wonderful parents.

I have a friend who's addicted to all things Eagle Cam.  We're fortunate to get many eagles here along the Mississippi.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Cheryl, we have eagle web cams on our channel islands right here in California too!

I haven't checked on them lately, but a year or two ago it was my daily habit to be there several times a day. What a wonderful success story after almost loosing the species in the 60's. To experience seeing one in flight makes everyone's heart soar with pride. Magnificent!! 

Thanks for the link.....going now to check it out.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 3, 2015)

You're welcome, ladies! 

I've seen the Channel islands eaglecam too, Kayelle!  For some reason I just kind of got hooked on the Iowa one this time. 

I just checked and one of them was feeding the eaglets and is now snuggling over them to keep them warm. Aww...


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 3, 2015)

We must have been there at the same time Cheryl.....I saw them being fed too!!

Dang, it sure is noisy there with machinery of some kind. Sad it's not more peaceful for the family! Maybe they should move to the deserted and quiet Channel Islands.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 3, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> We must have been there at the same time Cheryl.....I saw them being fed too!!
> 
> Dang, it sure is noisy there with machinery of some kind. Sad it's not more peaceful for the family! Maybe they should move to the deserted and quiet Channel Islands.


 
It sounds like a leaf or snow blower  I read that this is the eagle couples' 21 egg - and they normally return to the same nest, so I guess they're used to it.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 3, 2015)

There are 3 eaglets!  I thought I only saw 2 earlier. 

Ok...I need to close it down and get stuff done, otherwise I'll be like Dawg's friend and addicted to this.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Apr 3, 2015)

*decorah*



Cheryl J said:


> It sounds like a leaf or snow blower  I read that this is the eagle couples' 21 egg - and they normally return to the same nest, so I guess they're used to it.


 
A couple of years back, this pair deserted their old nest and began a new one.  The camera was off for the year.

Fascinating animals.  It's got to get a bit chilly sitting under a blanket of snow in the open overnight.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 3, 2015)

I didn't know that, bigjim.  Thanks for the info.  What a job it must be to build a 1000lb or so nest.  And yes, it must have been at least a little cold for them sitting there covered in snow...they have lots of down, but still!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 8, 2015)

This is so cool! I clicked on the link, figured I wouldn't see anything since it was, I guess, around midnight out there. Uh-uh. Either Momma or Dad (I have no idea with eagles) was keeping the babies warm, when they must have gotten an itch under their wing. After much nibbling at the offending spot, the poor chicks were disturbed. A bit of grooming to them to settle them down, then the parent settled back in to go back to sleep. Which is where I should be, I guess!  Unfortunately, I'm not as smart as a bird.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm not in bed yet either  It's Live. No wonder the parent is sleeping.  

We once went to Decorah.  For Pizza.  Friends were over on a Friday night after work.  Someone said, lets go out for pizza.  Fr Hus said lets go to Decorah.  (He had worked at a pizza place while in college there. "Best Pizza Ever". )  We were up for it, and hopped in the car and followed the scenic route along the Mississippi River,  a short 3 1/2 hour drive.  Ate Pizza, open til midnight.  

We shared a motel room and went hiking along the Decorah bluffs  the next day.   The scenic route was better coming home during daytime.  Now I wonder if we tromped along some eagle's hunting area. 

Need to watch this during daytime, me thinks.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 8, 2015)

Watching it now while I have my morning coffee. 
One parent just came back, and the other one immediately flew away.  Guess she needed to get out of the house for a while.  

The one that came back brought lunch.  It's hard to tell but looks like it may be a rabbit.  It's pulling fur off of something and flinging it away.  Lunchtime for the babies.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 8, 2015)

Geeze, I'm *hooked* on this Cheryl. I keep the window minimized on  my computer, leaving the sound on so I can do something else. When I  hear the babies it's like a baby monitor and I can click to check on  them. I'm amazed how they've grown in just 5 days! The people you see walking down on that path in the background have no idea what drama is going on in that tree. Fascinating.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 8, 2015)

O wow, their nest is really high.  Nice to see this in daylight, my introduction  was around 2 am and no one was  moving and not much light. Now 2 babies were in front of the parent and were moving around.   I book marked this so it's easy to open  and then have it On and can bring it up when the sound changes.   Neat neat,  thanks for sharing this site!


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 9, 2015)

You're welcome, Whisk.  Like Kay said, be prepared to be hooked...! I also have the link open in another window when I'm on the computer, so I can check on them.   

A year or two ago I was following the Channel Islands, CA eagle cam.  It's more remote and there isn't as much shade.  It was amazing to see the parents lay there with their massive wings spread to shade the babies from the hot California sun.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 9, 2015)

Drat, Cheryl, now I gotta go check on them again!

Shhh, they're sleeping now.


----------



## Addie (Apr 10, 2015)

When I lived in Tacoma, I was fortunate enough to live close enough to Nisqually Valley. There are hundreds of Bald Eagles there year round. One day I was out hanging up laundry. I just happened to look up and there were two of them doing some sort of aerial dance. It looked like it might be a mating dance. I forgot about the laundry and laid down of the grass and just watched them. Then there is a place on the way up to Mt. Ranier where there is a forest of dead trees from fire or disease. The Bald Eagles have claimed it as their place to just rest. I was surprised that the dead branches could hold their weight.

To see these magnificent birds up so close takes your breath away. If you go there on the weekend, you don't have the time to just stop and admire them. Too many cars behind you. But go in the morning hours on the week and that is what we always did. Sometimes the sight of them would just bring tears to my eyes. How can you not feel some of the American Pride when you see them and are glad they are such a strong symbol of our country.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm guessing that you lived there a *very* long time ago Addie. In 1963 there were only 417 nesting pairs in all of the entire lower 48 states.

Bald Eagle Recovery Questions and Answers


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 20, 2015)

Interesting article - thanks, Kay.  Wow....the magnificent eagle population sure had a close call there for a while.  So glad their numbers have increased as much as they have. 

The eaglets sure are growing fast!  I just checked in on them - looks like a really windy day there today.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 20, 2015)

*WOW *we thought our kids grew fast! I haven't checked on them for about a week.

I'm wondering if other people in the world understand our great love and devotion to our national symbol? I'm sure glad my Uncle Ben (Franklin) didn't get his way with his nomination of the turkey.


----------



## Addie (Apr 21, 2015)

A number of years back a few nesting pair of Eagles were transferred to the Quabbin Reservoir area. Over the years they have increased way more than two fold. The original eaglets from those original ones are now raising babies of their own. The Eagles out there are still under protection and one day they found one of the adults with an arrow through it. I never did hear if they ever caught the culprit. If they ever do, there is a special place on their bodies that I would love to shoot an arrow.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 24, 2015)

They're getting so big!!  

I've been checking in a few times a day for the past few days - they're flapping their wings, and lifting off a few inches from the nest.   Won't be long now!


Looks like it's raining pretty good there right now.  


Here's the link again:
http://whotv.com/2012/03/05/decorah-eagle-nest-cam/


----------



## Kayelle (May 24, 2015)

Oh those kids getting anxious to leave the nest! I bet Mom and Dad will be booking a vacation as soon as the kids are gone. It will be a little sad to have the empty nest, just like all parents. I've really loved the journey with this family, and thanks Cheryl for sharing the ride.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 24, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Oh those kids getting anxious to leave the nest! *I bet Mom and Dad will be booking a vacation as soon as the kids are gone.* It will be a little sad to have the empty nest, just like all parents. I've really loved the journey with this family, and thanks Cheryl for sharing the ride.


 


You're welcome, Kay. 

I read that the eaglets often come home for dinner after they leave the nest, until they are proficient in catching their own meals.  Typical kids!


----------



## Addie (Jun 9, 2015)

I was just watching the birds again. A parent (mother I assume) landed with a small fish in her beak. Baby #1 got right in there and what mom wasn't keeping for herself, #1 got most of it. Then bird #2 decided to get a bite or two. #3 just stood off on the edge of the nest watching it all and while doing do was raising a stink. Mom finished off the fish herself. But not before #2 got his share. #3 played cleanup looking for scraps. Mom took off again. Going for more food I would assume or just to get away from all that squealing. That's the most action I have ever seen.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 21, 2015)

Checked in on our eagle friends, they've left the nest but are still sticking together close to home.  Awesome pics.  The camera operator is playing with the zoom features - I just saw the 3 eagles separately for their close up photo op.  

WATCH: Decorah Eagles’ Nest Cam | whotv.com


----------



## Addie (Nov 17, 2015)

I still go back to see if there is any activity. One night late, I saw one of them in the nest. It seems that there is also a family of squirrels living in the same tree and during the day when no one is home, they clean up the next for them. Nice neighbors to have.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Feb 12, 2016)

Recently I checked the site and the camera was on, snow in the nest, and squirrel tracks in the snow. The breeding sessions should start soon but not sure how long it takes to lay fresh eggs. I'll have to check it out. 

Yup, the nest looks ready. 

I grew up 20 miles from Decorah so this is always fun for me.


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 12, 2016)

There's an eagle cam of several years' standing down here in SW FL, watching Harriet, whose mate Ozzie passed away last year, and her new mate start their family.  There were two eaglets hatched recently.  One of them got his foot tangled in some line that apparently came into the nest with/on a fish.  I was happy to see on today's local news that the little guy has gotten 'fixed' and will go back to the nest now.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 12, 2016)

Oh goodie.....yep the nest looks ready. Can't wait!

Lizzy I'd love to take a look at yours! Do you have a link for us?


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 12, 2016)

https://www.google.com/search?q=southwest+florida+eagle+cam&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari

http://dickpritchettrealestate.com/eagle-feed.html


Sadly, Ozzie was lost after a tough struggle and long rehab, but Harriet has moved on.


----------



## Addie (Feb 15, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=southwest+florida+eagle+cam&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari
> 
> Eagle Cam - Live Feed
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the link Dawg. A number of years ago the Federal Wildlife folks (or whatever they are called) started a program to bring Bald Eagles back to Massachusetts out by Quabbin Reservoir. The first ones were youngsters that had left the nest and were set up on heavy duty platforms that they built their nests on. 

A week or so ago, there were about 15 people at Jamaica Pond (about a two hour or more drive at least from the Quabbin Reservoir) and they looked up and were shocked to see two adult Bald Eagles flying low right over their heads. They both had twigs in their mouths for building their nests. From none to more than 500 pairs of nesting Bald Eagles now make Massachusetts their home. The program out at Quabbin is still in progress. Sometimes they find an abandoned nest with eggs in them and will take the eggs and hope it is not too late. Or if they see one of the eaglets is not getting their fair share of the food they will rescue it to the teen years and then let them fend for themselves. 

I hope all of you get to see these magnificent birds flying right over your heads. It is quite a sight!


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 15, 2016)

I LOVE watching these beautiful birds raise their families!  

The Decorah parents are both at the nest now, doing a little housekeeping.   Thanks for the link to the SW Florida cam, Dawg. Those little eaglets are so cute! 

Looks like I'll be watching 3 cams this season - Iowa, Florida, and the one on Catalina Island in California. 

The Two Harbors Eagle Cam on Catalina Island isn't very good quality right now - not sure if it's the way the sun is shining on it, or a tech problem. 
http://www.ustream.tv/two-harbors-cam


----------



## Addie (Feb 15, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> I LOVE watching these beautiful birds raise their families!
> 
> The Decorah parents are both at the nest now, doing a little housekeeping.   Thanks for the link to the SW Florida cam, Dawg. Those little eaglets are so cute!
> 
> ...



I read the complete update. It appears that the male succumbed to natural injuries that he twice received. So now the female is taking care of her babies on her own. Hopefully next year she will have found a new mate. She is such a good mother.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Feb 15, 2016)

It won't be long.

Popular Decorah Eagles Settling in New Nest | whotv.com


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 19, 2016)

I've been hooked on the SW Florida eagle cam and have been checking in several times a day to see how they're doing. The chicks are getting big and look so healthy - mom and dad are great parents.  It's hard to see the bigger chick pecking the heck out of the littler one, though - that's when I have to sign off.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 20, 2016)

I thought I would share this picture of our local eagles hockey team! 

Comments - Joseph Karpinski | syracuse.com

This is amazing considering that they are gathered on what was once believed to be the most polluted lake in the United States, talk about a comeback!


----------



## Addie (Feb 20, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> I've been hooked on the SW Florida eagle cam and have been checking in several times a day to see how they're doing. The chicks are getting big and look so healthy - mom and dad are great parents.  It's hard to see the bigger chick pecking the heck out of the littler one, though - that's when I have to sign off.



And that's is why a lot of wild life have more than one. So that there will always be a surviving one. Some of the young will push the weakling one right out of the nest. I have always wanted for Mother Nature to provide a way for the parents to be able to pick up the one on the ground and get it back to the nest. Wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 1, 2016)

Lately this California gal has been enjoying watching the nest on the west end of Catalina island. There are two eggs in the nest and the camera angle is great with the ocean beneath their beautiful nest with a view. She just finished rolling them over. 

West End Eagles, Ustream.TV: We have multiple cameras, so please click here to view all our nests and join in the chat. 2016 Breeding Season: Feb. 11: Laid...


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 1, 2016)

Yep, I've been watching the Catalina Island nest in California too, Kay.  It *is* a beautiful view!  I also check in on the Decorah, Iowa eagles nest daily (there's snow on the nest now), and the SW Florida eagles.  The Florida one is especially fun to watch right now because the eaglets are getting so big. 

Here's all three in one place again for anyone who's interested.


WATCH: Decorah Eagles’ Nest Cam | whotv.com (Iowa)

Eagle Cam - Live Feed (Florida)

http://www.ustream.tv/west-end-cam (California)


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Mar 1, 2016)

I see there are three eggs in the Decorah nest.

WATCH: Decorah Eagles’ Nest Cam | whotv.com


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 1, 2016)

Good to know Lance...I'll be watching their progress!


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Mar 26, 2016)

There are two cameras on the Decorah eagles now.

For Decorah eagles fans, two nest cameras are twice as nice | The Gazette


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh man, I'm hooked!!!! 

Also checked out the other live cams on explore.org (the site with the north Decorah nest). There's an easy way to lose yourself for hours! Thanks for sharing.


----------

